# M4l mitsubishi diesel questions



## Micali (Apr 11, 2019)

I have a glow plug that starts to smoke when I push the button to heat them up. Does anyone know what glow plug I should use?
I need to change the oil and I don't know what viscosity of oil to use. Does anyone have this? I swear I read somewhere that I should use sae 30 but I can't find that info anywhere. Thanks


----------

